# Glad to be back up!



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, everyone! And thank you to Jeffrey and Susan for getting the Fibro Board back up and running. This Board has helped me so much; I am so grateful you put it back on!!! Question to Calida: I registered, but want to change or add to my registration thing-a-ma-jig. I can't get to it. How do I bring it up so I can make the changes? Obviously they must have changed some of the procedures in here---and I'm lost!!! Thanks!! Have any of you noticed that we are now "Junior Members"----gosh, I've put in a lot of hours on this board and this is what I get? Have to start over----can I subtract a few years and some wrinkles, too?! Take care everyone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2000)

Hi Feisty,You should be able to click on "Profile" up at the top of the page, then click on "Submit identification" (your name and password should already be entered there. If not, you'll need to put them in.) Then just make the changes you want.If that doesn't work, you'll need to check with Jeffrey.Hi everybody!bye for now,calida


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2000)

Well, I go out of town and look what y'all do!!!!! I couldn't believe the emails I had concerning the board. I didn't know this was going to happen!Glad to know we didn't lose our board, though, huh?We went back home for my in-law's 50th anniversary. It was great fun and I think mom and dad thoroughly enjoyed themselves. We did a reception at their church and they had about 40 people show. It was nice.Hope everyone is feeling well. I hate going out of town and sleep on my in-law's bed. Would you believe it is their bed when they married? So, yes, figure that math and it is 50 years old and I think it is the original mattress!!!! My husband and I sink when we lay on it!!!! LOL LOL I just don't sleep worth a #$#% when we go. I love seeing everyone but sleep is realllllllly disturbed. Needless to say, I actually slept through until 4:30 thismorning! Man, was that nice! Took the kids to their yearly checkups and grocery shopped for a couple of hours and wasn't too pooped! Anyway, hope all is well with everyone. Thanks for all the info on the new board everyone! Lynne


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

WOWEE!!, whata trip huh?didnt know i was already dependent on the group. thanks,calida for pointing out the way,started to get panicky.gotta regroup now.later. denny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2000)

Well, Lynne....that'll "fix" you for going out of town! LOL Welcome back. That's wonderful about your in-law's 50th anniversary. Quite a milestone. I hope your back recuperates soon. I know all about sleeping in strange and difficult beds.Feisty, did you get your profile changed like you wanted it?Hi, Denny, your welcome for the board info. Now...don't get panicky!







I'm off here in a couple of hours to the doctor and hopefully I'll have a new surgery date for my cataract surgery when I get back.Wishing all a good day,calida


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2000)

Whoa, wait till you hear what i had to go through to get here! Reregister and all but I just want to know I'm getting posted, haven't been here in a while but what a surprize to find out about the changes. Thanks Calida for e-mailing me, so glad the board wasn't cancelled!!!!!!!! Marion


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone , Hope everyone will see there way over here . I just wanted to post and let everyone know that I am here . Take care Pat


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Badger Budder, Packer Pal, Fibro Feisty. So glad you made it over here. I've been a registered user since last fall at the IBS board, so it took me right away, and I was pleased. I hate to go through all that necessary nonsense again.







You're looking much younger now though Fabulous Feisty. Me, everytime I look in the mirror, I have to read another line to see how old I really am!







Hope the surgery goes well calida.Boggs, good to see you here. How has it been going? There aught to be alot more guys hitting this board now. I'll have to watch out for those female references that slip out from time to time.Lynne, sounds almost as bad as a Hida-bed mattress. My M & D had one like that. Sure brings a couple together! LOL














How's the antibiotic treatment going? Hi to squrts and Shawn too. weener, I missed you too!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hello everyone!!! Well, some of us have found each other anyway! Good to hear from all of you! And thanks to Calida and Weener for keeping me informed!!!!! Don't know if anyone has noticed this or not. The one thing I miss about this new board is the fact that we will no longer be notified on our home e-mail if someone posts on our topic. I will trully miss this. I was more apt to check the board if I received a notice that someone posted to my topic. Or....did I miss something in here and there is a place to check a box or whatever so we can be notified? I haven't been too faithful lately in checking the board and I do apologize. I have been so busy. We've decided to sell our house and it means cleaning, organizing, tossing, hauling.......you know the scoop. Now for the waiting game and hope we find a buyer. Haven't been feeling the greatest lately either. So stiff and soooo achey and tired. And a mammoth headache for two weeks straight. Ugh!!! Fox Farm here I come!!! Hubby says he's dropping me off tomorrow, so my next post will probably come from who know's where!!!!!! I've been researching the guaifenesin protocol for Fibromyalgia, but have not been able to find a doctor around here who has heard of it or who would agree to write the prescription for it and to monitor and map me. They are so negative---doctors do not like their patients to tell them what they want them to do!!!! Well, I will keep trying for a while anyway. The way I understand it, guaifenesin has no side effects, so why are the doctors so d---- negative about it. What can it hurt, if a person wants to try it? They are not the ones hurting all the time. I want quality of life back and I'll be da--- if I'll let some doctor fill me full of drugs that only make me feel worse. Feisty I am, and Feisty I will stay!!! Oh, another bit of "news". My allergist did a special blood test on me 3 weeks ago and results came back positive for Celiac Sprue. I see a Gastro. Doctor on Sept. 11 for confirmation. Sounds like an intestinal biopsy has to be done also, but they may be able to use the slides from the biopsy done in February when I had the Sigmoid Resection. I'll keep you posted. This means a whole new diet change for me. No wheat and no gluten. It's the gluten that I'm intolerant to and gluten is the protein part of the wheat. So, that means absolutely no wheat products whatsoever and almost all prepared foods contain gluten. So, I guess I'll have to learn to do a whole lot more of good 'ol down-home from "scratch" type cooking. Ugh!!! I hate to cook!!!!!! Restaurants I can handle! Well, I hope we hear from all of the regulars, plus new ones. Keep smiling everyone! Karen


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2000)

Hi Marion, Boggs, Moldie & Feisty,Glad to see you've all made it back.Marion & Boggs, seems like a really long time since we heard from you. I hope you are both doing well. Boggs, what's new with your treatment?I saw my ophthamologist yesterday. Cataract surgery for the right eye is scheduled for 8:30 A.M.,Tuesday, Aug. 22nd. (At least I got an early appt. this time.







So, here I go again. He also told me that he will need to do laser surgery on them later in his office. A month or so. They will still be a little cloudy. Apparently that just goes along with the program.Talk to you later......calida


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2000)

Hi everyone,I made it, thanks to everyone who kept me posted on events. I'm glad it hasn't changed too much.My life is hectic to say the least. In three weeks we have had tragedy, death, birth, a wedding, a move, getting the kids (and Kevin) ready for school, worked out a deal to sell our business, and changed all my meds etc., etc. No grandbaby yet, but Roses friend who had her baby last weekend will be here for the weekend, she is a single mom who needs a hand and some sleep and I'm happy to do it. We also brought Rose's cat to live with us. Its a tiny 3 bedroom place, with no storage room, 4 adults, 2 kids, 1 baby, 3 cats (who do NOT like each other), No privacy,and little hot water. I must be crazy. All I want in the world is about 20 acres of land, so I can give an acre to each of my kids and close friends, and have everyone I love close to me. I'll buy a bunch of mobile homes and start my own commune.OK I admit the lack of elivil is getting to me, I either feel exhausted or hyper. I'm really sore, I can hardly move. I'm having mood swings as often as I breath. I feel incredibly stressed, and generally miserable. Not a single day or even hour passes that I don't think of Sarah, I miss her deeply, more than I let anyone here know.I told the doctor I'm having trouble coping with my life, he says thats understandable considering everything thats going on. If Rose doesn't have the baby by Sept 5 they will induce her, but we have had so many false starts I think it will come sooner than that. This baby is the one truly bright spot in my life.I know your life must be just as hectic feisty, I know all about moving.I hope everyone is doing well. I'm sorry to go on so long but I can never be sure when I will be able to post again, but I drop by as often as I can to read them. Hopefully when everyone is in school and the baby is here, things will settle down, I'm probably dreaming. Oh, I discovered my run away foster daughter Nicole, (and the guy I didn't approve of) are heavily into drugs, I think thats the reason why she can't face me. That is a problem so big I honestly can't deal with it right now.And speaking of drugs, can anyone tell me about their experiences with Vioxx and Previsid.I got your post on the previsid Feisty, thanks for the info. I definately have an acid problem, I have acid reflux, the pantoloc was terrific for that but I couldn't stand the headaches, thats why he is trying me on the previsid. He said if it didn't help he would try something else, I feel like an experiment.I did find "Cold Ice" that blue gel stuff is great for soreness, it doesn't help everything, and it doesn't last long but its better than the other things I have tried.I babbling, got to go, take care everyone, will let you know as soon as the baby gets here!Lori Ann


----------

